# BZ02 pressure issue



## gdurham (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello,

I recently picked up a used BZ02s, cleaned it up and am having some issues with it. Machine powers on fine, pumps water into the boiler, heats the boiler. Green light, and yellow light are on for this duration. At about 10-15mins, the green light goes out, yellow is still on, and whoosh a huge amount of steam and hot water is let go from the top. I am not 100% sure where it comes from as it is just a cloud of steam and hot water. I then go and shut the machine off (don't want to mix water and electricity).

What I have done:

Cleaned inside of the boiler with citric acid.

Replaced the boiler seal.

Replaced the group head seal as well as the seal between the group head and the boiler (sorry no better explanation)

Replaced the pressostat (this was on recommendation from the shop I purchased parts from)

Has anyone seen this before? Any thoughts are welcome!

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## gdurham (Mar 18, 2015)

Well, decided to replace the pressostat with the original, and lo and behold it works properly. Looks like the one that I got new was shot.


----------

